# B14 Shocks on a B15? Possible?



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

Anyone know if aftermarket shocks (AGX, GAB etc..) from a B14 wll bolt onto a B15(SPECV)?? I have ground controls for my SpecV and want to get a set of used AGX or GAB shocks from a B14. Anyone have any idea?? I have heard from some people "they should just bolt up with slight modification" but i need to know what will need to be fabricated to make them fit!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!

Spec V
Injen
Ground Control
Keyed
Bent hood


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no they won't, unless you use B15 GCs and B14 rears with I believe B13 front struts.

the B15 GCs aren't compatible. Be patient tho......there will eventually be aftermarket struts available


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

he ment to say b14 ground control's on b13 fronts and b14 rears. and by the way i have b14's on my stock struts right now and will be buyin the b13/14 strut combo this spring. and if u buy b14 gc's u need different rates. like 325/lb front 375/lb rear. i have 375 front and rear and it rides very nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good call ricer........I did mean to say B14 GCs


----------

